# Weekend Texas Road Trip



## jackrat (Jun 19, 2011)

My wife Connie and I are sitting at home in Arkansas,sipping an incredible South Dakota Rhubarb wine.







It was given to us by our friends,Todd and Cindy Westin(exoticsdr on the forum). We set out on Friday evening,with a delivery of three hatchlings to El Dorado,Ar. We proceeded to Shreveport,LA,where I,faced with a 24.95 all-you can-eat-Maine-Lobster,ate 9 lobsters.LOL Yeah,I know.No more traveling Friday,needless to say. We got up on Saturday and went South through Texas to Dr. Todds house,with three more hatchlings for Todd. You will never meet any better folks than this couple. My wife Connie was nuts about both of them. She also went nuts for these guys.






This is Walter.






He is the beast responsible for the cavern Dr. Todd is measuring.






Five feet deep!






The good Doctor and Cindy cooked a memorable meal,complete with the best brisket in Texas.






Todd,Cindy,we both had a wonderful time! Connie talked about you and your animals all the way home. Thanks so much for a great visit. I look forward to returning the hospitality you both showed us.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 19, 2011)

Very cool, Walter looks like an old man, at least my daughter thinks so...


----------



## terryo (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't know these folks, but just from reading his posts, I can tell that Dr. Todd is a great guy. I think you were very lucky to have enjoyed his hospitality. Wonderful pictures too.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeee haw ..!.... sounds like ya had a blast...but shoud'nt that lable read " Redneck Rhubarb" ? ....


JD~ 

( ha ha )


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 19, 2011)

You didn't say how far into Texas you travelled..but next time you want to come to Texas bearing gifts of RF's..come on down to Georgetown...

Glad you guys had a safe trip home.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2011)

Noting personal but I don't consume any food or drink with the word "***" in the title.


----------



## jackrat (Jun 19, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> You didn't say how far into Texas you travelled..but next time you want to come to Texas bearing gifts of RF's..come on down to Georgetown...
> 
> Glad you guys had a safe trip home.


I'm not familiar with Georgetown.We went almost to Beaumont.


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah...you were down by Houston. I am just north of Austin, which is central. We call it the Hill Country. Don't have any Kangaroos to show you, but I think I can manage a good BBQ meal.


----------



## jackrat (Jun 19, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> Ah...you were down by Houston. I am just north of Austin, which is central. We call it the Hill Country. Don't have any Kangaroos to show you, but I think I can manage a good BBQ meal.


I might be coming down to Austin this summer to do some snake hunting.


----------



## matt41gb (Jun 19, 2011)

It was great talking to you today Jeff! We will definitely plan a trip down to Dr. Todd's house soon. The three of us will have a ton of fun. Let me know when you're going back. 

-Matt


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 19, 2011)

See...Jeff knows how much we like pix, and even he didn't take enough...shame on you! Were you riding?


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2011)

Mmm... That brisket looks good.

Glad you had a safe trip!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 20, 2011)

Lucky you! I would bet that visit was one you never forget. Okay, I admit, green with envy here.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 20, 2011)

Walter does Look Like A Grandpa!


----------



## exoticsdr (Jun 20, 2011)

Sure enjoyed your visit, Jeff and Connie...the Sullie is Luigi...Walter is the smaller of the two Leopards. The babies are doing great, will post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## jackrat (Jun 20, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Sure enjoyed your visit, Jeff and Connie...the Sullie is Luigi...Walter is the smaller of the two Leopards. The babies are doing great, will post some pics when I get a chance.


We had a ball,Todd. Don't know why Walter's name got stuck in my head. Glad to hear the babies are well. Thanks again for the hospitality.


----------



## DocNezzy (Jun 20, 2011)

I miss Texas! I think that I get to go home for Christmas before deploying. Can't wait.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## exoticsdr (Jul 18, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Nice.



Greg, if you ever get the urge to visit Texas, I expect that you would be stopping by...would be honored to welcome you into our home and show you the same hospitality.


----------



## matt41gb (Jul 19, 2011)

Todd, I still want to come by this summer. I started working at a new animal hospital that's really nice. I'm not sure when I can get away now. I promise I'll figure out a way to get down there so we can hang out. 

-Matt


----------



## exoticsdr (Jul 19, 2011)

matt41gb said:


> Todd, I still want to come by this summer. I started working at a new animal hospital that's really nice. I'm not sure when I can get away now. I promise I'll figure out a way to get down there so we can hang out.
> 
> -Matt



Get after it, Son....I'm waiting.


----------

